# stripping my fletchings



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

whats the easiest and most preficient way to strip the fletchings off of my arrows so i can put new fletchings on???


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

Razor or a sharp knife 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jason060788 (Apr 16, 2011)

HoytAlphaMax32 said:


> Razor or a sharp knife


 
+1 .......That's what I use.


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Same.

Sometimes some light grit sandpaper works to get those last little bits of glue off, but you have to be super careful.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Dull fillet knife and a deft touch. Too sharp and too much angle will have you cutting into the shaft. Now I've never tried it but there are some out there who use a potato peeler and swear it's the neatest thing since sliced bread. Instead of sandpaper use a scotch brite pad and lots of alcohol.....No beer does not count!


----------



## jim sasser (Feb 19, 2007)

carrot peeler or hooked blade razor knife like the roofers use...


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

If you are going to do this on a regular basis,it will be worth your expense to by a arrow stripping tool. It cost twenty bucks for an American made one. It will hold an edge for many arrows. Fletching your own arrows is a great pass time. For what the equipment you buy will pay off . Use the right product to degrease your arrows. This is the only way they will stick.I use Bohning Products.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I bought one of the arrow strippers and never use it. I use a sharp pocket knife, wipe them off with a paper towel and refletch. I've never had any problems.


----------



## sodapop (Oct 30, 2009)

Razor blade both hooked and straight work good for me!


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

I was going to say...the theory for fletching strippers are good...but not in practice. I have a designated pocket knife that I keep a 40-45degree concave edge on for stripping fletching. Best thing ever.


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

I've tried using a razor, it works but there always seems to have some glue and/or fletching material leftover, how do you get rid of it?


----------



## GrayLand (Jan 26, 2004)

Cheap potato peeler. No risk of digging into carbon.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

+1 on the carrot peeler


----------



## danikowa (Sep 12, 2008)

Acetone works well.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

danikowa said:


> Acetone works well.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


How about Goo-Gone?


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

(Goo gone has a citrus smell.)

Use rubbing alchol to wipe off the shaft. scotch-brite to give the vanes a better hold. As far as the stipping tool. I have used utility knifes to pocket knifes. Its all a personal choice. They all work well, just hold them at a angle and use very light pressure.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

I use a utility knife to get the glue off the I wipe the area with a paper howl moistened with nail polish remover. Always works for me. I replace my own fletching as well as my brothers and they will give me back the same arrow when the others (from orig. manufacturer) come off until all 3 vanes were done by me. I swear by the nail polish remover to clean the shaft of any residue that might impair your glue from sticking.

sent from my rotory dial phone


----------



## FrickerDude (Oct 4, 2011)

I use a dull knife.


----------



## Wolverine1856 (Sep 26, 2006)

I started doin gmy own fletching this year. The zip strip works awesome (I know it is not cheap but it is worth it). It removes all fletch and 99% of the glue. I then use a scotch brite bad to remove any residue I cannot see. Then wipe with acetone. Now you are ready to fletch!

I have done about 3 dozen this way and it works for me. I recently found Pine Ridge Archery glue and it works better than the carbon express I was using for the fletching.

http://www.basspro.com/ZipStrip-Vane-Remover/product/54693/-1032466


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

tracker14 said:


> (Goo gone has a citrus smell.)


Good point


----------

